# Broke the end off a rod....



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a CMS70MH Marshmaster rod made by Challenger & somehow while rigging it up the other morning in my living room :doh , the rod tip ended up in the ceiling fan & broke the last 4" off :reallycrying

That rod was onlyused twice before this happened :doh

Anything I cando to still use it? Possibly cut what's left stickout out past what is nowthe last eye? Would that work?


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

too funny, not your rod breaking of course, but I did the same thing to a rod I used only twice....except car door amputation here :banghead



lost the top 2" of rod.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

What did you end up doing with the rod?


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *unochamp (7/29/2008)*You are an idiot! If you can't keep your rod out of the fan, you shouldn't be a doctor.


I'm glad you could contribute some useful information to this forum with your first post.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Take a tubing cutter and cut the end off the existing rod removing any frayed pieces of material leaving a cleaned up solid piece of rod, Go to a sporting good store and buy an eye/tip replacement kit that contains the glue and tip, Replace the tip. easy


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've broken a couple tips, never as much as 4 inches, but what I always do is just go togander mountainand pick up some tips and some 2 mix Epoxy from the hardware storeand just put another tip on if the rod is worth it. I replaced a tip for one of my few gulf rods and it held up great. That 2-mix epoxy is all that rod builders used to secure tips anyway. The only thing is that since you dont have a rod roller to keep it turning you have to turn it yourself. So you want to make sure you get the expoxy the dries within 5-20min. It wont fully cure I think for around 24 hrs, but after 20-30min you wont have to keep turning it yourself. I just turned the tv on and sat there turning for a while. Thenpropped the rod straight upright so if anything the epoxy would run down evenly through the night. You may have to wrap some duck tape or something around the very tip to give the eye a tight fight on the rod and keep it from getting out of alignment while your're turning the rod. After 30-40 min's you should be good and you can just set your rod up. I've done this with three different rods and it's very simple and strong. Also if you have to use duck tape make sure you put a lot of epoxy inside thetip holebefore you slide it on.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks guys, I'll try it :letsdrink


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

See if you can find some flex-coat ferrule cement. It has to be the flex-coat brand. Most tackle shops carry the gudebrod brand and that stuff is just no good. It is too soft. The flex-coat ferrule cement you can just melt with a torch or the flame off of your gas stove and rub a little on the end of your rod and just slide the tip over it. It sets in seconds and is much easier than using two part epoxy. Also easier to replace the tip if you ever bust the ring out. If you can't find the flex coat cement then the two part epoxy is the way to go.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

when I was a kid I broke the last 4" of a 6' 4" rod. Viola! I then had a brand new 6' rod, haha...fished with it for years and years.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

we have to replace tips after almost every tournament. i went to academy and bought a variety pack of the fuji replacement tips. they come with the glue in the red tube. just throw a pack or two of those in your tackle box with a lighter to melt the glue and you're all set. i did however manage to break about 10" off one of my rods in the last tournament. that rod is going to have to go to a repair shop. :banghead


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

7' spinningrod used for fishing in a freshwater pond.

Caught a small 4 footgator with a plastic frog... tried to use the tip of the rod to dislodge the frog from the roof of the gator's mouth. 

"Let me help,... from 7' away..."...I thought

That rod is now 6' 8"

Waiting to see that plastic frog float to the surface. Still waiting by the way...

Jim


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

I knocked the insert out of a rod tip. I still have the insert and just pressed it back in but dont know if they are glued in place. Anyone know if those inserts are supposed to be glued? I don't want to replace the rod tip if I can avoid it.


----------



## fishnfrenzy (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm going to give the epoxy a try. I'm sitting on a CALSTAR rod that broke in a move 2 years ago. Glad I didn't get rid of it!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

******* fix = Just take a pair of cutters and cut off past the next eye-let!!! Done that many a times w/ cheapie combos!!!

I just broke 1 off this weekend, and Walmart usually has repair kits but I checked and no go....I guess I'll try Academy next!:usaflag


----------

